# Thoughts on these breeders



## abmc (Aug 6, 2013)

Von Rief
Mittlewest
I Guard
Vertrauen


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Welcome to the board! Why don't you introduce your self and tell a little about what you are looking for in your next dog?


----------



## abmc (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello,
I am looking for a good quality German Shepherd.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

what are your needs? is this going to be a family pet, are you alone, kids? will you spend a lot of time with the dog, or are you out of the house more then 9 hours a day? where are you located, are you willing to travel to meet the breeder and see pups, or will you have pup flown to you? Have you ever owned a GSD, are you experienced with dogs, do you have other pets? 

These are the things that people might be looking for before they recommend a breeder to you. IMO, you should have thought about some of these aspects long and hard, so you will be able to communicate this to your breeder to match you up with the best companion for you.


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

Also, what is your/your family's activity level? Do you plan on hiking, running, and/or cycling with the dog? Do you plan on doing training, obedience, agility, or other activities with the dog?


----------



## abmc (Aug 6, 2013)

Does my personal life have any baring on the quality of the breeders listed above?


----------



## abmc (Aug 6, 2013)

Excuse me, I meant to type, "bearing".


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

abmc said:


> Does my personal life have any baring on the quality of the breeders listed above?


Actually yes it does. A breeder is only as good as the dogs they're producing and them matching them with the right family. So if you have plans of agility, hiking, SchH, etc then breeders that focus on those things will be your best bet.

In the end it's up to you and the breeder to discuss in full your plans and expectations and the breeder to be honest whether those needs can be met by one of their dogs


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

one man's "quality" is another man's "****". People are trying to get a gauge what kind of dog you're looking for, or what kind of breeder is producing dogs you might want. So yes, your personal life does matter. There's such a wide variety of GSD's, get involved and figure out what you want. No need to solicit info on the internet when you do that.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

abmc said:


> Does my personal life have any baring on the quality of the breeders listed above?


Well, there are many different types of German Shepherd. We want to be sure you're matched up with your ideal pup! 

If you are a more active person who wants to do sports with their dog, a working line could be a good match for you. If you like coming home to a calm house after work and playing ball in the back yard for a while a show line might be more your speed.

We'd hate to recommend a breeder that selects for calm, guide-dog behavior if you're looking for a high-quality schutzund prospect or recommend a breeder that is known for high-drive, civil dogs if you're not interested in pursuing sport.

Nothing personal! They're just helping get you where you want to be. :greet:


----------



## abmc (Aug 6, 2013)

Nothing personal, I just thought somebody may have had an experience with any of the listed breeders above and might want to pm me any info if they don't wish to express it on the board. Nothing personal, but I am not soliciting advise or other recommendations, just curious if anyone had a review they would like to share on the breeders listed above. Please don't assume you know why I am even asking....if nobody has had experience with these, that's fine....nothing personal. Just doing some research.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

This is a public forum and it is really easy to slip into breeder bashing which is against the forum rules. We are just interested in learning more about what a person is looking for then making recommendations based off of those expectations.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

nobody assumed ****, you said this



abmc said:


> Hello,
> I am looking for a good quality German Shepherd.


if people don't know what you're looking for, they don't know what to tell you.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

abmc said:


> Please don't assume you know why I am even asking.....


Okay, rather than assuming: Why are you asking? 

Most people asking about breeders are asking because they are looking for a puppy, either now or sometime in the future. 

I don't have any personal experience with the breeders in question, so I'll be interested to hear the answers as well.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

It's not that difficult a question to answer. Either people have experience or knowledge of these breeders or they don't. I don't.


----------



## abmc (Aug 6, 2013)

I have asked a question about a couple of particular breeders. I have read the rules so if there is bashing to be done I would hope the person with the experience would use the PM feature so that rules aren't broken. Besides, I'm hoping to hear good things, constructive things, etc. I just don't wish to share personally as I believe it has no bearing on the reviews of these breeders. None of the breeders listed above could be characterized as BYBs and they all breed the same breed type I believe, so why are all of you who don't have any experience with them, so interested in this thread if you have no personal experience with the above list. At this point, I am looking at this list. If I should decide that none on this list are suitable, I will make another list, and so on. Any information about me is not applicable to the question at hand. at this time, I am not asking for any other recommendations, just want to know about these. By the way, what do the **** mean? Is that some kind of short hand that you use when you lack an intelligent word to use? Just saying. It is astonishing to me that a simple question could elicit ****words on what is supposed to be a friendly forum for people who love Shepherds. This gives me pause. If you have had experience with the above list, please share.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

I looked at the web sites and they are all German Show type. There are two in particular that produce too many dogs for my liking. Litters a couple of weeks apart. Another has a lot of imports if that means anything to you but I do not have any experience with any of them.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Lol!

Here are links to all the breeders OP listed:

German Shepherd Breeders - Puppies for Sale in Colorado
German Shepherd Puppies for sale, German Shepherd Breeder, German Shepherds for sale
German Shepherd Dogs | German Shephed Breeder | I-Guard International
Vertrauen German Shepherds | Beauty, Security, Peace of Mind

Hopefully you get some good info, OP!


----------



## abmc (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you Jack's Dad. I appreciate your honest answer to my simple questions. I am seeing what you are seeing. 

**Other comments in response to a deleted post have been removed**


----------



## abmc (Aug 6, 2013)

Marbury....your timing is exquisite! ;-)


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

You might want to try a new post with the kennel names in the subject line. It might flush out some people who have dogs from these bloodlines.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh boy...you guys. 

ABMC

I don't personally know any of the breeders you listed else I would have posted something. I can only say they seem to be on the more 'commercial' side/size of the spectrum. That can be good or it can be bad. I personally would prefer to work with smaller breeders, but again that's just my preference.

You may want to PM robinhuerta. She and her husband breed and show WGSL dogs. If she doesn't have what you are looking for she would be a good point of reference for other WGSL breeders.

You may also want to PM a member here Qbchutto, extremely knowledge handling and showing WGSL (and WLs too...) She knows the skinny on the WGSL world.


----------



## Contrary (Jun 12, 2013)

One of the websites says they are working on becoming an AKC recognized breeder....that doesn't mean a darn thing IMO. My puppy is from a breeder that is AKC recognized and AKC inspected...and I wouldn't recommend them to my worst enemy at this point. And no, my breeder isn't one of the ones listed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoriH (Apr 16, 2013)

It sounds to me like abmc was just asking about breeder reputation in general regardless of the type of dog he/she wanted. I don't think he/she was soliciting any advice. Lot's of over reaction to a fairly simple question. JMO


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

LoriH said:


> It sounds to me like abmc was just asking about breeder reputation in general regardless of the type of dog he/she wanted. I don't think he/she was soliciting any advice. Lot's of over reaction to a fairly simple question. JMO


:thumbup:


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

If I came on the forum and asked people about a pretty simple thing, and people reacted like so many just did when I refused to give out personal information about myself... Well I'd react in much the same way. The question can be answered without any personal information provided. The motive behind the question does not influence the answers at all. What lack of personal information does influence is people's abilities to suggest breeders that they are familiar with that would fit their situation, but the OP was not asking for recommendations. I know it is frustrating not being able to provide exactly what the OP is asking for if you do not know about these breeders but the OP has absolutely no obligation to give out their personal details. To react badly because they do not want to divulge such information is a bit baffling, and if anyone has acted entitled it was the people who demanded personal information before responding.

What people are looking for in a breeder does not influence whether or not you think the breeders listed good breeders. Do you like the breeders dogs for sport, show, work, etc? Say that. Do you see something that you do not agree with on the breeders site? PM to give your input on that. Whether these breeders are good or not is an opinion, and the OP was asking for opinions/reviews on the breeders they'd selected. No need to jump on anyone over something so simple. :/

OP I'm sorry you were kind of bombarded with people's expectations of compliance, but I'm sure they had the best intentions and simply wanted to know what you were looking for so they could suggest to you breeders that they personally think are good. I do not have any experience with the breeders but I like litters where both dogs have sch titles on them, the higher the better. I also like smaller breeders that don't have tons of litters but that's just me. :3 I hope you decide to stick around, there's lots of information on here. Even if it's just lurking (like I mostly do) you learn a lot. You might want to search the forum for the names of the kennels and see if there's any threads about them already.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Send Robin of Huerta Kennels a pm as somebody else suggested....you will get good information without the other stuff.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

nobody was asking for social security numbers and birth dates. A simple, what are you looking for was asked. Pretty standard. The OP said "I am looking for a good quality German Shepherd" to which they then didn't want to give any clue again as to what they're looking for. and then the OP got pissy with those trying to get a little insight as to how they could help.

you think a persons expectations for a dog or breeder aren't important when giving an opinion about the "quality" of a breeder? LOL

I can tell you that "quality" to me is probably different than yours and your "quality" is probably different than the next persons. Contrary to what the OP might think, I have worked quite a few dogs from one of those kennels. Lots of people I like own them, really love their dogs and they're really nice people too. Think their dogs are the best. I think most of them are below average, with 2-3 out of many over a decade that had what I'd consider acceptable traits all in one dog 

So where they "quality"? Depends on what you're looking for and who you ask


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

They should put a 'defensive' button on here we can click on posts.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I have experience with one of the breeders listed, OP. 

You may pm me if you're interested.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

*This thread has been heavily edited and some warnings issued. Please, stop the personal attacks. The OP asked a simple question and doesn't feel the need to answer more. Belittling and bickering back and forth serves no purpose other than getting threads closed. *

*Thank you ADMIN*


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh my I just realized my defensive button comment could have been misconstrued. It was NOT meant for the OP. There is nothing offensive/defensive/wrong with his posts.
As to some others, well those are what prompted the 'defensive button request'.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Most people come here and are very willing to divulge information of a more personal nature.

I was talking with some friends about FB. I just don't like it. Mostly because I'm bit more old fashioned about privacy.

I think there are people, probably in their latish 40s and up who just don't like being so open on the internet, there's nothing wrong with that.

I don't think there is anything wrong with asking if they are willing to provide more details but if they say no then we should respect that.

JMHO.

*Abmc*, I took some guff the first time I posted about finding a breeder (and I was trying to be humble too!).....don't let this put you off. Lots of good people with deep levels of knowledge here.


----------



## abmc (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow, I am back and just read all the comments from where I left off when I logged off yesterday and am pleasantly surprised. I got lots of great PMS...thank you to all who shared and lots of nice welcomes and understanding for my wish for privacy, in the posts above. I am sitting here smiling instead of dismayed as I was yesterday. Looks like some of the comments were removed and so I am glad I missed them! lol. 
I will do some searches by names as has been suggested and maybe stick around a bit and see what I see. Thanks again for the understanding and respect for my privacy and simple request. No need to comment to the ones who weren't so nice and they know who they are.....colors shine bright out here on the net. Oh, and to the person who offered for me to PM them....thank you. I will do that right now. 
Have a great day all and if anybody has any other experiences they would like to share I would love to hear them.


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

Good to hear you got some good info! Just try (it is hard at times, I know) to remember that people are just trying to help. 

Our Pup is 4 months old and I don't know what I would do without this place. When people are asking you more questions its not because they want to know your life story, they are just trying to help 

Did you check out The Pedigree Database - Home of the pedigree enthusiast and take a look at some of the breeders past dogs etc? Might get some good info on there too. Yes, not reviews but you have see the dogs they have produced.


----------



## Patty13637 (Apr 24, 2006)

I am picking up dog number 2 from Shane (VertrauenGSD) Beautiful dogs . Sound in body and temperament. I have 2 Czech imports that I love but just do not have an off button


----------

